# 2006 aux cable install option



## mgnui (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a 2006 Jetta. Factory radio, 6 cd player. MP3 FLDR button but no Jack?? Can a aux cable be added?? They sell them online. But will they work??


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

You have to look close to the information on the AUX jack. Some will eliminate the SAT radio if one is installed. Mine is the Blitzsafe brand and if I have the SAT radio activated I have to use a y-splitter to have SAT and AUX working. If I unplug all the SAT connectors from the radio and have only the AUX jack, then all I have to do is press the CD button twice. The radio will show Track 99 but the AUX jack will play fine. 

FIY you should look up on how to remove the trim around to radio so that you don't break any of the clips.

The FLDR button is for MP3 cd's when the music is organized into different folders.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Did you check the glove box, center console, or inside arm rest for an AUX jack or MDI?
It's supposed to be in the glove box...

If you have the MDI port, with the iPod cable, you can buy a cable that has USB, Aux Jack, 
or both on one cable at wish.com

Can also use a FM modulator.


----------

